# Rutenring kaputt! :(



## Pike79 (10. Mai 2006)

Also ich könnte wirklich heulen.
Komme eben von meinem TD zurück, wo ich mir zwei neue Wobbler gekauft habe und die ich gleich heute ausprobieren wollte.

Ich stelle die Rute an ein Geländer, um nur schnell mein Rad aus dem Keller zu holen, als ich unten war hörte ich dann wie eines von den Blagen die Rute umgekippt hatte.

Ich renne schnellstens nach oben und was sehe ich da? 
Ich sehe nur noch einen schwarzen Golf der über das Spitzenteil des Blanks gerauscht ist. Leider konnte ich das Nummernschild nicht mehr erkennen!#q 

Der Blank an sich ist unbeschädigt, aber der Ring unter dem Spitzenring ist defekt. Die SIC - Einlage hat sich verabschiedet und übrig ist nur noch der deformierte Rahmen.

Jetzt meine Frage, kann man den Rutenring ersetzen?
Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das mit der Lackierung funktioniert.

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps diesbezüglich geben könntet.

Mfg, Markus


----------



## Allroundtalent (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt! *

Hi,
Also bei meinem dealer kann man so welche sets kaufen mit verschieden größen von rutenringen.da is der ring, ein bestimmtes garn und lack drin. den ring muss man dann erst mit dem garn festwickeln und den lack trägt man dann nur noch als festigung auf.
bei meiner Angelrute ist auch der letzte rutenring kaputt gegangen und jetzt sieht man es kaum noch.

MfG
Allroundtalent


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt! *

@Pike 79 wo wohnst? Hab eine Quelle die repariert:


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt! *

Gruß an die Blagen und den Golf! :q

http://www.ruten-doktor.de/


----------



## Laserbeak (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt! *

Einen Spitzenring zu reparieren ist eigentlich nicht wirklich problematisch.
- Die Lackierung vorsichtig entfernen.
- die Garnwicklung entfernen
- Den Spitzenring *vorsichtig* erhitzen (Feuerzeug)
meist ist der Ring nur verklebt und läßt sich leicht abziehen. Aber wirklich vorsichtig erhitzen. Dann neuen Ring beim Hädler besorgen (alten mitnehmen).
- den neuen Spitzenring aufkleben (Superkleber), Wicklung erneuern (optional), den Ring mit Epoxykleber oder Rutenlack sichern und fertig.

Mit etwas Geschick sieht man den Wechsel kaum.
Wem das zu aufwändig ist, der kann das bei seinem Händler für ein paar Euros machen lassen. Machen die meisten.


Alles klar ??


----------



## Student (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt! *



			
				Laserbeak schrieb:
			
		

> Machen die meisten.



Viele sind da aber auch sehr schlampig...die erhitzen dann kurz mit dem Feuerzeug eine Heißkleberpatrone, streichen die Spitze ein, setzen den Ring drauf und meinen dann, das würde halten.

Ein Auswurf später ist der Ring wieder ab - wenn dann was beißt: Viel Spaß.

Also mach es selber und du weißt, was du hast. Oder such dir einen richtigen Reperateur dafür.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Laserbeak (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt! *

Also der Händler , der diese Nummer fertigbringt darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er bald keine Kunden mehr hat.
Heißkleber für den Spitzenring ??
Was ist denn das für ein Spezialist ??    #d


Gott sei Dank ist mir das noch nie passiert.


----------



## Franky (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt! *

@ Laserbreak:
Was ist denn gegen guten Heisskleber einzuwenden? Ich klebe generell den Spitzenring mit Heissklebe auf. Allerdinge bestreiche ich nicht die Spitze damit, sondern "spritze" ihn mittels Heissklebepistole in die "leicht erhitzten" Tube und stecke ihn in Flucht auf.
Mit billigem "Baumarktkleber" habe ich allerdings schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit Pattex (mein Favorit) und Uhu (Altenative" hält bislang noch jeder Ring auf dem Blank.


----------



## heinzi (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt! *

ich klebe den spitzenring auch mit heißkleber. anschließend kommt die wicklung drüber und eine lackierung. hat bis jetzt immer gehalten. der vorteil des heißklebers ist, daß man den ring wieder leicht entfernen kann, wenn er wieder kaputt geht.


----------



## Laserbeak (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt! *

@Franky
Gegen Heisskleber ist eigentlich nichts einzuwenden.
Ich benutze ihn nur dafür nicht.
Ich habe einen Spitzenring mit einem Spezialkleber (Metallkleber) eingeleimt und er hielt. Auf die Nummer mit dem Heisskleber wäre ich gar nicht gekommen. Allerdings löst sich mein Spitzenring nie wieder bei Hitze ab. Kann evtl auch ein Nachteil sein. Man wird sehen.|rolleyes


----------



## Metzgertruck (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt! *

Hilfe
Mir ist heute der große Ring an meiner Teleskoprute gebrochen, jetzt möchte ich ihn erneuern, wie mache ich das am Besten und was brauche ich dazu und was für ein Kleber?
Bitte um Hilfe!
Gruß
Metzgertruck


----------



## Metzgertruck (3. Dezember 2006)

Hilfe
Mir ist heute der große Ring an meiner Teleskoprute gebrochen, jetzt möchte ich ihn erneuern, wie mache ich das am Besten und was brauche ich dazu und was für ein Kleber?
Bitte um Hilfe!
Gruß
Metzgertruck
:c


----------



## HD4ever (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt! *

erstens ist es gar nicht der Spitzenring, sondern der darunter ... und 2 sollte das kein Problem sein nen Ring auszutauschen egal ob nun ne Steck- oder Telerute .....
bei ner Steckrute muß halt das Garn und die Lackierung entfernt werden bevor man den beschädigten Ring runter bekommt, bei einer Tele-Rute die Ringe die alle über dem beschädigtem sind ...
Ringe erhitzen dann abziehen, den beschädigten genau ausmessen mit ner Schieblehre oder gleich damit zum Händler, dann halt alle wieder festkleben, bzw. bei ner Steckrute genau ausrichten, wieder mit Garn festbinden und das dann wieder lackieren ....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt! *



heinzi schrieb:


> ich klebe den spitzenring auch mit heißkleber. anschließend kommt die wicklung drüber und eine lackierung. hat bis jetzt immer gehalten. der vorteil des heißklebers ist, daß man den ring wieder leicht entfernen kann, wenn er wieder kaputt geht.


 genauso siehts aus.ich möchte den mal erleben der den endring mit superkleber befestigt hat und dann ist der inlay kaputtgegangen.viel spaß!!!!e..:m


----------



## Metzgertruck (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt! *

Hallo,
Was für ein Kleber brauch ich um den Ring zu befestigen .
Gruß
Metzgertruck


----------



## Metzgertruck (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt! *

Hallo,
Was für ein Kleber brauch ich um den Ring zu befestigen ?
Gruß
Metzgertruck


----------

